# AW Flamethrower mod help ides needed



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Finally got around to messing with a AW Flamethrower i had in a cube and thought what the @#%* where they thinking with that FAUX spring / lamp lead wire thingy idea ? So obviously that was a severely under thought idea but what about a fix ? So before i start to do my version i thought why not ask to see what others may have tried to fix this problem ? I did limit the shoes allready but being you really do not have springs the tension is still at issue some. Also i would prefer NOT to add humungo weights so that's out. I can cut and re-route lighting wire then install springs BUT if someone has another cool fix i'm all ears LOL !

Bear :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bear I haven't opened a lighted one yet. Can you post a shot of it?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I had two of 'em. Pulled all the useable parts and binned the chassis. One of the rear axels was so far out that I could see it was out of square just eye-balling it.

There were some reporting that they were able to tweak the spring thingies such that the front wheels touched the track.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bear I haven't opened a lighted one yet. Can you post a shot of it?


Camera batteries no longer charge so i can't now till i get to the store to replace and charge some. Weird setup though and i just don't get the why behind it .

Bear :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bearsox said:


> Camera batteries no longer charge so i can't now till i get to the store to replace and charge some. Weird setup though and i just don't get the why behind it .
> 
> Bear :wave:




You could get a new camera for the cost of rechargable's. If it's a special battery.

Bear from ebay?? From whom I bought some cool stuff?? And spoke to?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nay to buckboards Conestogas and prairie schooners*

When you have Cromagnon longitudinal leaf springs in place of coil overs...fixum with the hammer.

Innovation? ....not! Retardation?.....more-n-likely.

Imagine this if you will, some doofi (plural of doofus) are sitting around the boardroom and some dumbass pipes up and sez, "Hey while we're lighting this model lets take conventional wisdom, a time tested reliable design, and toss them both into into the crapper. We can set the evolution of pick up springs back three maybe four generations! All in favor....?"

Clearly SOMEONE never adjusted a set of vibe pick up shoes but inspite of this fact he was allowed to install them under a set of t-jet pick up shoes....duh! 

Whats next?....maybe carbide lamps? :thumbsup: yeah dat's it! 

Sorry Dennis I wandered off because stoopidity was afoot when Harry High School crayoned this design on the back of a Cheerios box and it still grinds my gears. Ever seen the episode of the Simpsons where Homer meets his long lost brother and designs the losermobile?

Best bet is to euthanize the chassis and sanatize any parts you save .... they may still be infested with "dumb" spores. I wouldnt want to have to take you to the vet.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*AW Flamethrower mod help ideas needed*

Funny thing is i was getting to like the standard AW chassis the more i played with and learned to tweak em. So i had these Flamethrowers in a box and figured why not try one out and YIKES ! Not AW's finest hour of thought for sure. Still i have the technology to change this one's destiny and the will to apply it LOL ! Have soldering iron will travel !

Bear:wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The problem is that the leaf spring is too strong. And it extends to where the pickup springs would be (if it used pu springs). But there in lies the answer:

You want to put a bend right where the leaf spring hits the magnet chamber, the bend will be towards the chassis. This will take the excess tension out. Have a regular XT/AfxMT chassis nearby to compare shoe bounce/springyness.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My solution was a bit more complex, and only addressed the lighting aspect. If I recall correctly, the lighted chassis has spring pockets.. pull the shoes, hit the leaf springs with a soldering iron and pull them off when hot. smooth the leftover holes, and solder some 26 ga wire to the pick up shoe plate (driver's side) and the feed bar on the neg side. Hook the wires to the bulb, and get ready for that beautiful glowing hood!! :lol: By the way, I found stepped shoes make a huge difference in performance with X tractions. (on my track anyway) After untold headaches keeping my X trac's running, simply switching to T jet shoes made them bearable! :thumbsup: 

PS... make sure you scratch the surface you are soldering to before hitting the iron. pre-soldering helps too...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Imagine this if you will, some doofi (plural of doofus)....


Thank you Bill. I did not know the official plural form of doofus. LOL!!!


----------

